

Do you really need a front-end framework? - filozynka
https://netguru.co/blog/posts/kick-off-ui-development-with-these-simple-steps

======
onion2k
UI toolkits are useful for covering the edge-cases. No matter how much work
you (or your team) put in, you simply can't test your own code to the extent
that the Bootstrap community (or whoever) tests their code. Unless you have
wildly esoteric UI requirements that you can't fulfil with an existing, open,
well-supported framework it's always going to be more effective to put time in
to learning and customising that, and getting all the benefit of tens of
thousands of hours of people testing it on _everything_ , than building
something from the ground up yourself.

